
McAfee's weekly coins - planzer
http://www.McAfeeWeeklyCoin.io
======
planzer
Hello together,

John McAfee launched the so called "Coin of the week". This means John McAfee
tweets a coin every week which has great potential.

We build this site to collect all his coins (also ICOs) so you don't have to
search for them on twitter. And your get some further information for each
coin with link to it's website and whitepaper. We hope you like it!
Suggestions are welcome!

~~~
sharemywin
So does that include the coins that were suggested by the hacker?

[https://www.rt.com/news/414604-mcafee-hacking-
cryptocurrency...](https://www.rt.com/news/414604-mcafee-hacking-
cryptocurrency-bitcoin-threat/)

